

2D is solved - waltz
http://laotata.com/19/

======
Skoofoo
> i can think of being immersed in a virtual world and seeing information in
> three dimensions that would be cool for sure walking around pictures and
> videos and chunks of text

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT1UR6qEgdg>

